# Ridiculous pet names!



## Deplume

Soo, my pets have always had ridiculously long titles, which I call their ''pedigree names''
It's a source of amusement among my family and friends, and we have great fun naming our additions.
My first rat was called rosie, then we had Mrs Hankey, Mrs hankey II, squeaky, peppers, pepsi, mumsie, and buster which were fairly standard names..

Then I found a stray cat who I named 'Alistair' but over the years, and after many happy (alcohol may have been involved) nights-in with friends, this turned into:
Alistair ozzy salem milenko-wicket.

Then I had my ratty girls Korn and Morgan, who got the same naming ceremonies.. and were known as:
Korn Ikea Nagesh-supreme-lord-of-the-undead milenko-wicket.
And Morgan pogo milenko-wicket.

Then we fostered a rabbit:
Bunny mudkips epione milenko-wicket. (Her adoptive owners kept the name.. XD)

Then we rescued a locust (Yes, you read that correctly... a locust) who we thought was a boy, but turned out to be a girl:
Larry Lockets the-low-cost-locust milenko-wicket.

And now my two new ratty girls:
Nova litany ''mouse'' milenko wicket.
and Freya pheobe milenko wicket.. 
Although their titles are still a work in progress..

What can I say... we're freaks... and people always ask me how I remember them!!
Anyone else have any unusual names, or unusual ways of deciding names for their pets?
^_^
xxx


----------



## Kinsey

Mine usually have a "show" name also. Not all of my current pets do but here are a few current (and deceased) pet names-

Twisted Wish (Twist)
Beautiful Obscenity (Curses)
Rumor Has It (Rumor)


----------



## Alyneza

I don't have many interesting names other than Ozzy Oswald for my Russian Blue Rex. 
And I had a cat called Sir Higgins Alfred Butt.

Currently the pets I have are:

Cleo- Calico Cat
Boris- Patchwork Rex
Katie- Black Bareback w/head spot
Roger- Agouti self
Jasper- Black Hooded
Krissy- Tuxedo Cat
Ozzy Oswald- Russian Blue Rex
Dora the explorer- Mink Berkshire
Sheba Shawba- Black Cat


----------



## therathugger

Well what we do with our pets is we will give them names like this:
Jasmine Marie nickname:turd burglar
Belly prettybird nickname:sugar
I know these arent as creative as your lol pets names.....


----------



## PipRat

I used to have a guinea pig named Peaches 'n' Cream and another called Skunk. I have four fish right now, one is called Percy and the other three are each called Jones.


----------



## aurag2

I really dont any, but I think the one with mudkip in the name in the first post is adorable.\\

Still dont have names for my new ones so ill be keeping an eye out here XD


----------



## eyeonsparrows

My son got a betta fish for his 3rd Birthday, and named it "Cute Ears," because he thought the wiggly fins up by the gills were ears (and cute ones, at that). When he got a mouse (age 3) he named her "Here Mousey Mousey," and another he named "Honey Badger" (no he has never seen that clip and had her long before that whole Honey Badger thing went viral...he's just really animal-fact obsessed, always had been, and honey badgers--and aardvarks, keep reading--were his favorites). His current pet is a rat he named "Aardvark," whom he got at age 4. The ve clinic loves her name!


----------



## Flashygrrl

We have a bird that belonged to my mother-in-law till he came to stay over Christmas while they were gone and never left, she named him Uppy. Yeahhhhh.....

Other than that, I work with horses and the range of names can tend to run to the far side of silly.


----------



## Deplume

Lol. Loving seeing all the names. 
I think the names for fish are really amusing. 
If I had a goldfish I'd name him ''leuitenant shiny sides'' but that's because I'm a family guy fan. XD
I've been told I once had a guinea pig when I was four or five, which I named ''Hoatey-coley''
My parents put me to bed that night, hoping I'd forget the name... but apparently I woke up the next morning, stupidly early, begging to see ''Hoatey-Coley''
I started early it seems.... ;D

My aunties have horses, and yes, the names I have come across for some of the horses they share fields, and stables with have been hysterical. Do people choose their own pedigree names for horses/dogs? Or do they just get given one?
I have to say.. the temptation to call mine something quadruple barrelled and ridiculous would be too great.
''Ventriloquist-harpsichord evangeline pixel III'' anyone?

x


----------



## Kinsey

Horse names can be hilarious! My horse escaped with a pretty normal name- Sterling Silver. But..he also isn't purebred or pedigreed.


----------



## CarrieD

I have two bunnies who were identical when I brought them home as babies. One is Lawrence Rowdacious Pooflinger, the other is Lorenzo Timorous Pooflinger. I call them Larry. Both of them.


----------



## Arashi

Would you consider Onion a weird name for a cat? Lol


----------



## Flashygrrl

Deplume said:


> Do people choose their own pedigree names for horses/dogs? Or do they just get given one?


You choose your own...registered horses have a show name that usually has something from the sire and dam's show names in it and generally the sound of the name depends on the breed. For instance, you see a lot of "Docs something or the other" or "Pocos whatever they decide on" in Quarter Horses and in Arabians you see a lot of "Huckleberry" and "Khemosabi" and they're usually fancier type of names, plus a lot of them have the breeders initials either before or after the name because everyone wants the same stinking name for their horse and it's the only way you can get em all registered. Thoroughbreds? It can't be a licensed or trademarked brand and pretty much besides that anything goes. Nowww...stable names. Usually it either has something to do with the registered name or the temperament of the horse or just how it looks and the horse isn't stuck with the same stable name it's whole life. Usually if a horse is sold or moved around a lot and the owner doesn't make sure the new barn knows the name the new barn will come up with something...


----------



## Keelyrawr

My dog's name is Boo Radley from "To Kill a Mockingbird"
My cat's name is Newspaper. (When he's bad we call him Bad News, when He's good we call him Good news)
and my Bearded Dragon's Name is Quatchi Ross Sandyballs.. Lol
Other than that, pretty normal pet names.


----------



## shawnalaufer

I once had lop earred rabbits named Playboy and Sniffles, LOL.
And a mini dachshund we named Ciji (pronounced C-G) because she was so tiny, like the opposite of something big that would be named Cujo!

And now I have a hairless rat named Scarlet No-Haira


----------



## Babs

One of my rats is called Marty Fury, Marty for Martin Freeman and Fury for Nick Fury, because he's got an eyepatch. Then I've got my dog, Ross, who's named after the character Ross in Friends. I named my koi and sturgeon after A-Team characters, so we've got Face and Murdock and B.A out there. Then I had my hamsters, Holmes and Watson...that's about as wild as I get with names, lol!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

my dobermans offical show name on his papers is Idaho Zeus The Terrible  aka Zeus da Beus


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

idk mine's not that crazy haha but one of my girls is named "Boo" because 1. she's all black(except her tummy and cuffs) and 2. I got her on Halloween 2010 so like kind of like a black cat you know no i don't know if anyone else gets it but i do haha. she actually looks like Minnie Mouse but I already have a Minnie and I liked the whole Halloween themed Boo thing lol. But when I was little, my first pet that was _mine_, I had a hamster and I named him Hamtaro after the show because they looked identical & it was my favorite show^_^


----------



## southernmomma

i have a few wierdish names lol. i have 5 ratties. i have my own new rattery. 

SSR Susie Que - mink point siamese rex dumbo
SSR Spuds - black berkshire rex dumbo (i just bred these two and she is due on april 3rd ish)
SSR Tank - fawn blaze standard fur and ears
SSR Peaches - fawn hooded standard fur and ears with dark red eyes
SSR Pearl - lilac hooded standard fur and ears with dark red eyes

the last two girls are from my very first litter. but im breeding SSR Tank and peaches when shes ready.


----------



## Babs

Could you post some pics of your ratties? I don't think I've ever seen black berk rex dumbo, sounds interesting!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

i just remembered my rabbit was called Boon Doggy, but it turned into BunBun lol one of my first rats was called evil canival and i had a betta named Solo because he came in a solo cup lol


----------



## Babs

That actually reminded me about my old rabbit. I called her Puddles because we got her on a rainy day XD


----------



## Samesies

When I was a kid, I always wanted to have a little frou-frou dog named Killer or something vicious-sounding, as well as a "scary" breed named Peaches. I love absurd names, but I am horrible at naming things. A sampling of my pet history:

-Lucy (my parents' dog) - Woochie, Mooch, Das Mooch, Smoochie
-Fred (female orange tabby)
-Tom (thought Tom was a female, a couple months later it was plain to see that she was indeed a Tom)
-Sam (favoritest dog name ever) - I determined his "proper" name should be Sammy Samus the Red Rocket Hagar, because he had crazy hair and when I first bought him home he ran about 100 laps around the backyard at lightning speed.
-Murderface (the most innocent-looking little orange kitty ever)
-Spanky Whizzleteats (BF's former kitty, RIP)
-MC Hammer - (BF's current kitty eventhoughshelikesmebetter) - His mom calls her MC, we call her Hammer. I've also been known to address her as Hammie, Hammertimez, Moons Over My Hammer, and Hammoo.

I don't have rats yet, but I will on SAAATURDAYY! I want to name them crazy stuff, but like I mentioned before I find it difficult to come up with stuff. They already have names from the rescue, so I'll probably just leave them. One is Butterscotch (Butters), Ham, and the other whom I refer to as Spot. I imagine "The Rartist Formerly Known as Spot" will be worked in somehow. The BF and I have decided that when (if ever) we get a dog his name will be The Dude AKA Jeffery "The Dude" Lebowski. It's his favorite movie...


----------



## southernmomma

i woud love too! him and my other male are my pride! and of course my dumbo girl who is now pregnant!


----------



## Arashi

I'm bad with naming. just because I couldn't think of a name, I wanted to give one of my pets the name "pet".


----------



## southernmomma

haha well my fiancee helps me pick my names.


----------



## grayakito

Hey all, I'm new here 

A newcomer to the ratty world, my journey began when an acquaintance of mine was unable to take care of his rat anymore and decided her fate would depend on the response received by a Facebook wall post. It was perfect timing, as I had just decided that week it was high-time for me to have some furry company.

As I made the journey to welcome my new friend home, I learned the name of this cute little black-hooded rat was Anaximander, after my acquaintance's favorite Greek philosopher. Having prepared for little Maxie, I knew I would need to obtain a buddy for her. This buddy turned out to be your typical wild-type Agouti, but I had been so caught up in preparing their cage, Sue Bee's mix, bedding and toys that I had forgotten to come up with a name for my new little girl. Over dinner with a friend, it was decided she needed an equally powerful name: Onika Rasputin. But really, just Rasputin for short 

I wish I had the photo-taking skills of people on this board, but the gals seem camera shy and we're still getting acquainted. I'll be sure to post a proper introduction for them once we've got the glamor shots ;D Two weeks into rat ownership, and I'm loving every minute of it. If only I could be sure they've gotten the hang of the litterbox, haha. But they definitely have a mind of their own, and I love them for it.



Anaximander and Rasputin. The best little ladies I could ask for <3


----------



## PitterPatter

Well. All of my animals have always had unique names.

My cockatiel's name was chosen by his previous owner; Bungie.

Both my dogs' full names are Nitrous Oxide and Niobium. (Still pronounced "Neo", but Ny-oh as a full name. Periodic table names..)
My cat's name is Links. She looks like a lynx and has a fascination with sitting on my laptop.
My new rattie I just adopted, his name is Mohawk.

Other animals I've named in the past were: Chou & Poivre, Peawea, Dessyre.. (can't remember many others).

My girlfriend has some cool names for her pets.
Her cat's name is Dawggie, and her rat's name is Mearlin.


----------



## kamii

My dog's real KC show name is 'Touch Of Pink' -_- it's sad.

I've had a few amusing names, mainly for hamsters. 
Had a girl hammie named 'Dr Beardface' (she had a perfect goatee marking), a boy named Mullet (he had short hair in front and long behind) and a guinea pig called Lambchop.. because he honestly had fur like a sheep. XD

Many of my fish have silly names too. I have Poirot ('cause he has a moustache) and Scrooge (because she's always hiding) the bristlenose catfishes, then Long John Silver (a silver-tip tetra) and one of my bettas is called Dave, because he was sold as a female who I named Xena, but turned out to be a plakat male X'D


----------



## Deplume

kamii said:


> Many of my fish have silly names too. I have Poirot ('cause he has a moustache)


LMFAO! X'D
That's an awesome name for a fish! 
;D
x


----------



## Malcolmratdad

My cats growing up were "kitty" and "pookie bear" lol. They're both awesome cats but getting old  my ratties have more dignified names, Ruby and Rosie. And I had two guinea pigs when I was young named Archie and Reggie.


----------



## Arashi

Malcolmratdad said:


> My cats growing up were "kitty" and "pookie bear" lol. They're both awesome cats but getting old  my ratties have more dignified names, Ruby and Rosie. And I had two guinea pigs when I was young named Archie and Reggie.


I like the names of your guinea pigs, lol.


----------



## Ruma

Aww Everyone is so cute and creative with their naming. Right now I have Edgar Allen Poe (Edgar or Ed for short with Nicknames "Monster" or "Prince Smooshy Face") the retriever. My parents have Tobias (Toby) Comet. I had a cat named Sumo. His vet papers said "Sumo Bear". I've also named a cat Pekkle. And our old rats were "Mike and Ike". Haha, so cheesy. But that was 8 years ago when I was 9.


----------



## Alethea

Here is a list of my pets & their multiple nicknames:

*Dottie* (Dog)
Tiggy.
Tiggly Wiggly.
Dottie Bo Gotta.

*Angel* (Dog)
Angel Butt.

*Franklin *(Rat)
Franky Pie.
Frankenfurter.

*Dakota* (Cat)
Buppy Kins.
Woda.
Yoda.
Woda the Yoda Foda Doo.

*Toby* (Cat)
Tobyhanna
Tobious.

*Scooter *(Cat)
Scooter Bear.
Pooter.
The Orange Pooter Bandit.

Oh and Scooter has his own song too!!!
"Scooter Bear, has orange hair. He likes to wear womens underwear!"​


----------



## BigBen

I don't have fancy names for my ratties, but when I was a kid we had a dachshund named Heidi, and my sister and I decided that it must be short for Heidi Karla Barks von Bubbydoodle (in our defense, I was only ten, and my sister was eight).


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

I have a Betta named Sushi ;D

And I came really close to naming my baby rat Quagmire...but I think Axl was a better name, so I picked that one instead.

My animals' nicknames are downright mean and ridiculous (LOL):

Havoc's were: "Penis with Legs," "D*ck," "A**hole (because of how mean he could be to Alban)" and "Ugly."
Alban: "Scaredy Rat" and "Chickensh*t"
Gauge: "Grumpasaurus" "Grinch" and "B*tch (which she actually responds to!)" ;D


----------



## legendofthepineapple

I have a Border Collie named Kevin, another Border named Searlaid(pronounced Shar-lutch, AKA Shar) shes the tricolor, and quite photogenic, a cat named Sid, also quite the little model himself. My dads dog is Keegan, growing up I had a cat named Schmig, we also had 3 other cats named Razz, Mary, and Nick


----------



## RattyShay

I have a California King Snake named Doom (The Doom Snake)
I have an outside kitty at my moms house named Mirri (Mirri Goddess of Mercy or Mirri The Cursed)
I used to have a hamster named The Cuteness who had lots of little Cutelings... 
And after much arguing between me and my brother, my rats are named Gerbil and Hamster As soon as im able to sex my current bubs. Im going to name the one girl i keep, Ratata Or Raticate Or Ratitat(RatAttack)


----------



## Nickel

Hahaha! My friend has a cat named Sir Digby Chicken Caesar. But we usually just call him Digby hahaha XD

Oh and my best friend just got an adorable Corgi puppy and named him Rhombus, hehe


----------



## Delilahbrat

My new ratty-rats:
Captain Khan-Luc Tribble AKA Tribble
Bald Igor AKA Igor- I wanted to name him Obi Han Ewok, but since I named Tribble, my daughter named him. It was supposed to be Bald Eagle, but she mispronounced it when she was talking about him and decided to change it Igor).


----------



## ruffles

My recently departed Budgie was pretty sure his name was Pisser. Or SHUT UP PISSER BIRD, or Pisserpisserkissybirdpisserkissesbiiiird, depending on how nice he was feeling. Really, his name was Eitil, but he was completely insane and drove me bonkers. I miss the little demon.

I never discovered if they thought of it themselves or not, but my little sisters named one of our kittens Nacho once. Because she was notyo kitty. She was the sister of the female Ozzy Osbourne and Buddha-who's-now-Bood-because-Buddha-is-offensive. Bood really only listens when you sing his name. My sister makes up songs and sings and whistles and THEN he listens. He's a special flower.

My second hamster was named Lucifer. You may be able to guess why, and why I never had more hamsters. ;D

My cousin had a golden retriever named Barkley.

Currently, I own a male blue crowntail betta named Reginald. (Reginald the Neurotic, First Knight of the Loony Bowl) I think Reginald is a perfectly nice name for a betta fish.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

My brother and I each had a cat growing up. We named them Reginald Ferdinand and Archibald Montique.


----------



## Sholac

*My Odd Named Animals...*

Hello, I have a few oddly named animals in my house hold. And it has become a tradition with my dogs to give them older names, like what you will see below.

*DOGS*
Duke Edmond Pugglesworth III--Purebred Pug, Goes by Duke--Male
Lord Franklin Bonesworth--Purebred Boston Terrier, Goes by Frankie--Male
Count Nicolae Sebastian Petkovich--Alaskan Husky Mix, Goes by Nico--Male

*CATS
*Smokey--Grey DSH--Female
Venus Marie--Dark Tortoise Shell DSH--Female
Serenity Ann(Jingles)--Grey Tiger DSH--Female
Tuff Stuff(Tuffy)--Grey Tabby DSH--Male
Mikala James(Miki)--Black DSH--Female
Luca--Grey DSH(Very big boned)--Male

*HORSES
*Peaches&Cream(Peaches)--Palomino&White, Quarter Horse/Paint--Mare
Schatze's Donkey(Donkey)--Buff Bay, Miniature Horse--Stallion
Mama's Boy(Slyvester)--Black&White, Quarter Horse/Paint/Mustang--Gelding
Raita's Firecracker(Firecracker)--Sorrel&White, Quarter Horse/Paint--Mare
*
RATS
*Kitze--Beige Birkshire--Female
Raven--Black Birkshire--Female
Azul--Agouti Birkshire--Female
Lily--Black Hooded--Female


----------



## Mrm911

jThe newer one seem to get more interesting names
now passed
Really name-where they got it-other nicknames
Kitty cat-my brother named her when he was 2-We called her KC
Cheese-Because 9 year old me wanted to name a hamster that

current pets
SnowAngel Fancy pants-snowangel came first when i was five, then 8 year old me added fancy pants-snowie
Bandit-had a dark "mask" as a puppy-I call him bambi
Coco-cuz she is different shades of brown-Coconut
caesar-not to bad but my mom named him after Caesar salad-My mom constantly calls him, she
JAHOBO-I have no clue my friend and me came up with it over an small argument- i call him JAhOBOOOOOOOOO!!!

My future rats if male
Rufus-kim possible
Tamoose-this stuffed animal(prenamed) that was a moose that looked like a mouse,spelled tamous

If girl

Luna-pretty and i wanted to name a Goat it but I never suggested it in time
Aurora-pretty and i wanted to name a Goat it but I never suggested it in time


----------



## kazine

I had two hamsters called Sherbet and Werbet, and named one of my cat's kittens Snow Muffin. 

Kaz x


----------



## binkyhoo

My strangest names:

Sue, He was a male cat that I thought was female when I got him. Imagine My suprize when I brought him in to be spayed. ( in my defense his testicals were not decended)

Brutus, She is a girl rat, and a rather bossy one !


----------



## Artemissa

Well, I have a rat named Noodle (he is my "little noodle") and another named Gus Gus....Gus gus is actually a nickname of his real name, which is 'sparagus. Yes - as in ASPARAGUS. But I also loved the mouse in Cinderella named Gus Gus so I named him that.


----------



## CShadz6661

My rats have had pretty normal names with some odd nick names.... 
Lilith, Lily - Agouti Self 
Abigail, Abi - PEW Bee-Gail, Abers-Scabbers, Baby Toe-less, B
Mika - Brown Mink Berkshire Cardigan Mikers-Squeakers, Mik, Miki, Miker, Mikz, Mikachu, Mikerz
Dakota - Siamese Kota, Kodes, Boo, Pooh, Koterz, Brat, Princess, Bunny, Bunnz, 
Moo - Grey Mink Hooded Moo Moo, Gina
Kat - PEW Kit-Kat, Super Vagina 
Harley Quin - Champagne Hooded
Mei - Grey Mink Hooded Mei-Mei
Adella - Grey Mink Hooded Della, Boo, Moo Moo Cow, Cow, Dellerz, 
Jack - PEW Jackie
Lazerus - Silver Fawn Self
Peyton - Grey Mink Hooded P, P. Sawyer
Aiden - Grey Mink Hooded 
Jude - Dove Hooded


----------



## kriminologie

When I was 7 I named my dog Tuesday for no particular reason.


----------



## never-sleep

Given name (nick name)

Cats:
Blitzcreig (Blitz)
Senurah (Mischeif)
Trouble
Valkyrie (Valk)
Lexington (Lex)
*Boogie Man (Boogie)
Jupiter
Lucky Leg

Dogs:
*Bernside (Bernie)
Winchester Magnum (Winny)
Miracle (Meer)
*Bull Dozer (Doze, Dozer)

Lizards:
Pigglet
Cocacola Head- my little brother named him

Fish:
Powder
Maximus (Max)
Gomez

Turtles:
Franklin (Frank)
Leonardo
Michelangelo
Donatello
Raphael
Smalls
Snapper

Duck:
Derby

Also a one winged Monarch butterfly named Sparta (?)

Many of my child hood pets. Probably not even the weirdest names.
*Still have him/her


----------



## Critter Maze

Daisy and Duke for my 2 female rats...


----------



## binkyhoo

kriminologie said:


> When I was 7 I named my dog Tuesday for no particular reason.


I had a friend who had a tarantula named Wendsday after the Adams Family child. I thought that was cute.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I usually name my animals pretty interestingly. Currently I have:
Mocha (male chihuahua dog), Nova (female gerbil), Zeeh (male gerbil), Lyra (female gerbil), Paku (male gerbil), Tosin (male gerbil), Ivypool aka Ivy (female gerbil), Dovewing aka Dove (female gerbil), Korra (female rat), Katara (female rat), Zuko (male rat), Aang (male rat), Sokka (male rat), Ty Lee (female rat), Azula (female rat) and Toph (female rat).... and yes I know I have an over abundance of rodents x3
I also have Momo (male dwarf winter white hamster) and Wall-E (male long-hair chihuahua dog) but I left them both in the care of my mother when I moved out a few days ago.

In the past I have had quite a few strange names.. Like Cottonelle (a female cat who my mother said had "Angel soft" fur... so I named her another toilet paper brand name..) and Fireheart (a male cat). And Kricket (a female leopard gecko).


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

My 2 rats are called Castiel and Dean. When Cas and my roommate's rat Rita had a litter of babies we gave them all names. 

There was:
Indiana Jones
Princess Zelda
Polly Pocket
Amelia
Ezio (who now belongs to killybutt and is named Enzo)
Captian Kirk
Dexter


----------



## ChLoE-Ratowner

i dont really tend to give them fancy names. my two rats i have now are plain pauly+tony ! however , i like the idea of a showy name so i might get my thinking cap on and think of one for them.


----------



## RatzRUs

Our three kittys are named:kissysazuki Sakamoto and cocochanel. Our mouses name is Blinky cause he has one eye and our rats are Gladerial from lord of the rings,Dumbalina,midnight,peanut, and lucy


----------



## Smilebud

I swear that these names are called with affection (mostly) and * means they are no longer with us.Jack* (dog)-Mop- -Fluffy--Duster- Rosie (dog)-Baby--Sweetie pie--Dummy--Stupid--Retard--Baby girl--Rosie posie--Wosie- Tay (dog)-Tay Tay- -Bum--Fatty--Fattyfatfat--Boo boo--Buddy--Diaper dog--Duper dog--Taytaywaytay- Oliver (rat)-Oli-ver--Baby boy- -Mr. Oliver--Bratty Ratty--The brat--Greedy- William (rat)-Baby-Snuggle boy-licky baby-Sweetie--Kissy boy--Cuddle bear-​I'm starting to think I verbally abuse my pets... When I was little we had a cat named *Mustache, I kinda wish we named him Hitler. That cat adored me, he would sit in my window until I got home from school and would greet me at the door. He also slept in my bed and when I traded beds with my brother Mustache freaked out and atacked him the first night XD


----------



## Rinzy

Here's some of my favorite names of my pets I've had over the years. I love using people names for pets - my dogs name is Clark. I would love to use any of these names but I've got family members with these names so it would get confusing - Walter, dale, Pete, bill, George, Jeff. My moms dog jack, I ended up nicknaming him Turdy...don't know why. My last rats I had...I couldn't think of any good names - one was a himalayan, the other was a Burmese - I ended up calling them Pink and Stink. other rats I've had - Chad, Sam, Norman, Hammy, Neo, Kitty, Tummy, Worm...to name a few


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Piglet-and-Peppa

"Katara (female rat), Zuko (male rat), Aang (male rat), Sokka (male rat), Ty Lee (female rat), Azula (female rat) and Toph (female rat
I also have Momo (male dwarf winter white hamster)" !!!! OMG!!! I love those names!!!! They are from Avatar- the last air bender!!!!! i used to watch that all the time!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

I've given my newest boys ridiculous "pedigree" names. I may eventually register them but I don't know:

An Appetite for Destruction (Axl)
Blade of the Far East (Tanto)

;D LOL!


----------



## graphite

I have a cat named Ferret, and a ferret named Sir Reginald Periwinkle the Third (aka. Peri or Winkles) lol xp


----------



## Stubbylove

I had a ferret name Mr. Makey, three min pins named Ruff, Puff and Tuff. 
A litter of kittens named Ozzy Ozborn, Gene Simons, Alice Cooper, Lady Gaga, Trent Rezener, Gwen Stefini
Border collies named: Blue, Tri, Sporky, Lily, UNO and Husky. Lol
A steer named Johnny 5
A llama named Scuby
A beautiful Andalusian stallion named and registered w the name El Chupacabra!! (my favorite)
And two new ratties Stubby and Captain Price ( we have a third rattie coming Sunday we haven't named him yet!) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## norvegicus

I name all of my cats with people names (Jasper, Jasmine, Mandy), all of my fish with their own common names (a few examples, dojo loaches: Dojo and Loachie, Jack Dempsey cichlid: Jack, cory catfish: Cory, Corie, and Kori), and all of my male rats with "N" names (nealan, nicodemus, napolean) and my female rats with "A" names (arrietty and ayame). My plants are the ones that really have weird names I guess, starting with the weirdness in the fact that I name my plants at all. I have a pregnant onion named Edna who all my friends know by name and even ask about sometimes. I call the baby plants that bud off her Ednitas. I also have a cactus named Demonica because of her long red spines, and for a while I had a Pineapple plant named Tony.


----------



## Ratsanctuary

Not all of my animals have odd names but there are a few of them that do:

*Isabelle:*Chinese Crested (I always loved this name)
*Mo-Joe aka Mojee:* Tiny Chihuahua (He was named when i got him)
*MoJo: *Shih-Tzu (was named when i got him)
*Charlie: *Corgi/Sheltie (named after a character from LOST)
*Ozzy OzzDogg:* Rottweiler/Shar-pei (Named after Ozzy Osbourne)
*Lily-Rose*: Pitbull/Shar-Pei (named after Johnny Depp's daughter)
*Spanky:* American Bulldogg (Named after character on Little Rascals)

*Delilah:* Blue/mink Bareback rat w/ dumbo ears ( Always liked this name)
*Olivia: *Champagne Variberk rat w/ top ears (Named after Olivia Dunham from FRINGE)
*Ruby:* Champagne Self rat w/ top ears (Named because her eyes look like big rubies)
*Templeton*: female black berk w/ top ears (was named when i got her)
*Jared: *Champagne Hooded w/ top ears (Named after Jared Padalecki from supernatural)
*Jensen:* Agouti Berk w/ top ears (named after Jensen Ackles from Supernatural)

*Daisy:* Fancy Dwarf Hamster (named after my favorite flower)

*Luna: *Tortoishell cat (named after a character from Harry Potter)
*Mr. Grey:* Russian Blue Siamese (named after a Stephen King character in DreamCatcher)
*Lincoln: *Black/Grey Tabby (named after another FRINGE character)
*Cubby:* Norwegian Forest Cat (named because he looked like a tiger cub as a kitten)

*Juliet: *Opal Corn Snake (named after another LOST character)
*Husk: *Amelanistic Corn Snake (fiance named him)
*Naevia: *Iguana (named after a character from SPARTACUS)
*TUCK: *Red Ear Slider (named after turtle from WONDER PETS)
*Comet: *Betta fish (he looks like a fiery comet)


----------



## Blaze

I've never thought about giving my rats "pedigree" or "show" names, but it's a good idea!

I do, however, give them first and middle names, and I call them by their first. Ex: Emilie Veronica, Florence Cynder, Lorelei Ellaina, London Rose, Valdosta Summer, Amelia Star, Katelyn Marie, and Vera Vendetta. 

I have an AKC rough collie puppy named Katy Elle, and I've not yet registered her, but I think her name will be "She's Like a Ghost," which is from a song by Mayday Parade.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

at home we had two donkeys at home. dougal and dylan. 
buzz the jack russel x mini poodle x chihuahua is sadly no more
jordi the new, stupid sh*t poofter white dog
now since moving, parents have those, and we only have our 2 new rats
seeker is our younger, as hes an attention seeker, and is always hiding so you have to play hide and seek. 
my partner named our 6 month old rat. its name is.... ratty -_- partner couldnt think of anything better, and trained ratty to respond to the name and nothing else


----------



## BaconStrips

*Stanley Winchester Thomas The Third* Albino rat _Stanley after Stan Lee (I love Marvel) Winchester from Supernatural, Thomas is my second name and I added The Third because he seems to think he's royalty so I thought that was a good addition. 
_*
I have a Jack Russel/Yorkshire Terrier names Lilbit, a pomeranian/bichon frise named Oscar, a ginger staff called Mooch and a bengal cat called Xena. *


----------



## mink

I had a pedigreed German Shepherd for 12 years that I got as a teen. I was taking forever to come up with a name so my dad put his foot down and gave me a few gun-themed names to choose from. I was considering naming him Baron but it just didn't "fit" right on its own for me, so my dog ended up being named Baron Ruger vom Valkill. 
I called him Ruger, and Rue or even Isha (slurred from "It's A") sometimes since whenever he would follow me or appear around a corner as a puppy I would exclaim "It's a puppy / Ruger!"

My dad's German Shepherd was Sargent Major vom .. something. 
My mom's German Shepherd was Lady Red vom Haviland. 
The German shepherd my mom now has came from a shelter, but she still was given a middle name - Raven Beretta. 

I adopted a 5-yr. old Bichon Frise that was named Little Bear - we tried the name out for a bit but he didn't seem to know it or care about it - I ended up re-naming him Remington Bear, Remi or Rem-Rem for short.

I have a thing for matching names, lol especially with my rats and critters. 

My 1st rat was Raziel, and when I learned more I got him a friend, who had ruby eyes so named Ruben. So I had at one point, Ruger Raziel and Ruben lol. 
I was given Spike once Raz passed away, Then I got a girl Maxine that was supposed to be Max. 
Then I got girls Mika and Maya, and when I met my fiance' he got himself a girl he named Naru. 
We kinda went japanese-name crazy from then lol. I got Kane and Kuma, was ironically given a boy named Kyuoichi (Kyu) a friend no longer wanted. 
Kane passed and since I still had Kuma, we went with more 'K' names. I adopted 4 girls so.. Katana, Kohana, Kimono and Kaede. <3

My hairless boys are brothers and named after a famous pair of brothers.

I once had two male fancy mice named Patch + Puck. 

I recently had two RC Dwarf Hamsters I named Pixie & Trixie. 

We have a boy black cat named Jinx which is sometimes Jinx-million or Jinx-a-fur. 
Also a gray and white fluffy cat named Leeroy Jenkins. 
We recently were given a female black kitten we named Cinder.. which has been referred to as Anne Frank since we have to hide her from my father - so she is sometimes Cinder-Anne, sometimes she is Cindy and My mom likes to call her Cinder-ella.


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls

My horses are SheIsMySin, SnakebiteInMyVein, American Witch, and Chasing Dragons. Salem twinned on me 2 months after getting her, Ghost River and Ghost Love Score. Dragon got freaky with a donkey, why she was for sale, and her mule will be either Wrecking Havoc or Bittersweet Spell. Sin is due in February. VooDoo is just my big lunk of Percheron geld. Cats are Victor E. Kitty, Charles James Franklin, Grace O'Malley and Michelle Charlotte. The rats are obviously evil. Tarantulas are Andy and Aebi.


----------



## PurpleGirl

I usually name my rats after Mythology or video game Characters. ;D


----------



## skottiesgerl

I have a salt and pepper tabby cat without a tail or just a nub We named her Mojo (after Austin Powers... no tail... because someone stole her Mojo...
A Male cat who is Grey and Black striped... I just named him Yoda the Grey
our chihuahua pure brown so of course we named him Buster Bown (after the shoe)
And of course our newest additions the Rat boys who (have pretty normal names Leo (my daughter named him) I named Kozmo Cramer.. (after the seinfeld show) then another forum member pointed out that Leo could be "uncle leo" Jerry's uncle on seinfeld as well. 

I also like to give them full "show titles"

My first Chihuahua was super cute if you stood above him and blew on him he would spin in circles chasing his tail so for his pedigree paperwork He received the name "Sir Oliver Twist"..


Pet names are great... I have heard some pretty funny ones that are not mine, One person named their dog "Deogie" (that is the sound of it but after he explained further the dogs name was spelled D-O-G....??? get it ...I love that one


----------



## Hgzznksss

I just typed for 20 min and it times out on me. Ill redo it tomorrow, have some crazy names to share!


----------



## Run Computers

I had a rat when I was a kid, that I named Snuffaluffagus (Snuffy fir short)


----------



## tobyoscarchubschunkcharly

Toby- The office
Oscar-The office
Chubs-FFFfffattttty!
Chunk-FFFfffatttyyy!
Charley-Charley!! lets go to candy mountain!!


----------

